# .902 update root woes



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

So i'm having a bit of trouble with my bionic since the .902 update was issued, here's my dilemma, hopefully someone can help me out.

I started with the .886 build pn my phone like everyone else, then rooted it. Took the OTA .893 update, then 43v3r rooted it. I took the OTA .902 update, and theoretically root should have stuck, but it didn't, it seems like only a ghost version of it exists. I have the superuser app on my phone (which stayed there after clearing data/cache) , however NO root applications work, even though I would still get the toast notification from superuser saying that the permissions were granted.

I've tried using all three FXZ files (5.5.886, 5.5.893 & 5.7.893) with RSD lite versions 5.5 & 5.6, using both moto drivers versions 5.2.1 & 5.4, and it keeps failing, giving me a cbt.bin file error. I did a little looking around and found the cbt fixer .zip from the .901 update, but that ALSO didn't work.

If anyone can shed some light or at least point me in the right direction I appreciate it bigtime!


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

Quick update...I used the D4 1click root method to restore root access on my phone (shown here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1493754), however i still can't use the fxz file to fully restore to factory; I'm still getting the cbt.bin error. Also, every time i reboot, the phone goes immediately to fastboot mode & says "flash failed" on the top of the screen.

Any ideas??


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That same thing happened to me while trying to get on the update path. I had to use the scripts in the "how to get back on the OTA update path proven working method". Then i factory reset the phone, used dhacker29's restore and root, then went back to the "boot mod script" to finish it off. It literally took about 5 tries to get that figured out yesterday but now I'm 5.9.902 and rooted

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Take this cdt.bin file and put it in the fxz 893 to replace the cdt.bin that is in there now. You can then get back to 893 when you use rsd. . http://db.tt/bi1rneHQ

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Take this cdt.bin file and put it in the fxz 893 to replace the cdt.bin that is in there now. You can then get back to 893 when you use rsd. . http://db.tt/bi1rneHQ
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


which 893 do u mean? 5.5 or 5.7? or does it not matter at all


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

put it in the 5.5.893 fxz folder where the original cdt.bin file is. then rsd back to 5.5.893.. it'll work and not fail.


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

awesome. I'll try this tonight after i get back from work. Thanks homes!


----------



## steven.rn (Dec 1, 2011)

Mispost.... sorry


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

And now there is a root program out for 902... No reason to fxz to 893 to gain root now.


----------

